# Female photographer, male nude art.



## Cris6 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi im 30, im male soon i"ll go for art nude session and there will be female photographer. I just wanna ask how its working, because it wud be my first time and i dont know how to behave.my friend told me she is very good professional photographer, and i book the session, for what exacly i should focus ?etc.


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2015)

If the photographer is any good, she will tell you how she wants you to pose.  Just don't think about anything else.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2015)

It's simple:  The talent does what it's told.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2015)

Think of it like this: "It's just like going to the doctor."


----------



## Cris6 (Mar 21, 2015)

easy to say,doctor,but im man,i will be nudefront of female fotographer and...whats hapend when my u know will grow sudenly...sorry i ask but im just man...photographer do a small break or what ?a dont know how wud be her reaction,i dont wanna scare her,i just want to get great photos.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2015)

I understand you'll be a nude male in front of a female photographer.

But you've got three choices:  
1. Ask the female photographer not be present.
2. Cancel the shoot.
3. Act professionally during the shoot.


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2015)

Cris6 said:


> easy to say,doctor,but im man,i will be nudefront of female fotographer and...whats hapend when my u know will grow sudenly...sorry i ask but im just man...photographer do a small break or what ?a dont know how wud be her reaction,i dont wanna scare her,i just want to get great photos.


My guess is; she will just take a photograph.


----------



## weepete (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't worry about it. Nudes are difficult for your first one but its not that kind of atmospere.

And if you do get a hard on just give her a


----------



## Cris6 (Mar 21, 2015)

im not shy man,i know that i will be 1,5 h naked in front women who will be do photos...but jus want to know all detals about it...any men posed before?or maybe any females photographers had that kind of session?


----------



## otherprof (Mar 21, 2015)

Cris6 said:


> Hi im 30, im male soon i"ll go for art nude session and there will be female photographer. I just wanna ask how its working, because it wud be my first time and i dont know how to behave.my friend told me she is very good professional photographer, and i book the session, for what exacly i should focus ?etc.


Has anyone else read Quentin Crisp's fabulous autobiography, "The Naked Civil Servant"?  He was a gay man, and never in the closet, even when it was illegal just to be gay in England. The title of the book comes from his dream job. He was hired to be a nude model at a government art school for men only. Hence the title, "The Naked Civil Servant." BTW, the book is both serious and extremely funny, and will have you laughing and crying on alternate pages.  Oh, and does anyone else think this thread is based on a teenage fantasy?


----------



## photoguy99 (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a ton of sexy stories from both sides of the camera, but it would not be appropriate to share them.


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't worry, when she laughs your problem will be solved.


----------



## shefjr (Mar 21, 2015)

When I posed, she was professional and made me feel comfortable. It's was hard at first but, over time well... it was still semi hard.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh, Bill - that was funny.  LOL was real in this case.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 21, 2015)

Just make sure you don't get a stiffy


----------



## table1349 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cris6 said:


> easy to say,doctor,but im man,i will be nudefront of female fotographer and...whats hapend when my u know will grow sudenly...sorry i ask but im just man...photographer do a small break or what ?a dont know how wud be her reaction,i dont wanna scare her,i just want to get great photos.


Don't worry, a professional photographer knows not to sweat the petty stuff and not to pet the sweaty stuff.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 23, 2015)

Cris6 said:


> easy to say,doctor,but im man,i will be nudefront of female fotographer and...whats hapend when my u know will grow sudenly...sorry i ask but im just man...photographer do a small break or what ?a dont know how wud be her reaction,i dont wanna scare her,i just want to get great photos.


It's not like she's going to be flashing you between shots...


----------

